# frage zu usb: scanner - digicam

## err0r

Hallo.

also bin ganz zufrieden mit meinem system. alles läuft wunderbar  :Smile: 

nur eins stört mich gewaltig...wenn ich z.b meine digicam anschließe wird sie als scsi erkannt. aber dieser ist bei jedem anschalten der digicam anders, daher muss ich jedesmal denn langen weg gehen und es immer per hand mounten. kann man nicht einen festen mount punkt in die fstab eintragen und dann nur noch anmachen und los gehts?!

achja: gphoto2 << da ist die cam nicht dabei. hab die Fujifilm finepix a202.

so und noch was zum usb scanner. das issn canon FB630U.

Was für ne software soll ich da nehmen? und wie setz ich da auch einen "festen" mountpunkt fest? also nich das dass da auch so ist ...in sachen bei jedem scan n neuer scsi host...

liebe grüße

err0r

----------

## DerMojo

 *err0r wrote:*   

> aber dieser ist bei jedem anschalten der digicam anders, daher muss ich jedesmal denn langen weg gehen und es immer per hand mounten. kann man nicht einen festen mount punkt in die fstab eintragen und dann nur noch anmachen und los gehts?!

 

Wahrscheinlich hast du noch andere SCSI-Geräte, oder?

Theoretisch sollte es funktionieren, wenn du mit mknod einen passenden Knoten erzeugst und den dann als Device in die fstab übernimmst.

Theoretisch.

Daniel

----------

## err0r

und genauer?  :Sad: 

hab da nicht sooo ahnung von.

ja brenner/cdrom laufwerk halt. als scsi emulation..

mfg

err0r

----------

## err0r

hallo?

wie geht das genau?

----------

## DerMojo

Eigentlich kann ich dich nur an "man mknod" verweisen, aber schaun mer mal ,)

Als erstes brauchst du major/minor-Nummern des Devices, das lässt sich rausfinden wenn deine Partition z.B. als /dev/sda1 dran ist:

```
$ls -l /dev/sda1

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           34  7. Mär 11:49 sda1 -> scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

$ ls -l /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 

brw-------    1 root     root       8,   1  1. Jan 1970  /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1
```

Major-Nummer: 8, Minor-Nummer: eigentlich egal, aber ab 1 ist noch keine in Gebrauch

Ich würde dann ein

```
mknod /dev/usbstick b 8 2
```

machen. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das so funktioniert... Aber kaputtgehen kann nicht viel  :Wink: 

Und zum Scanner: Was du brauchst, ist "sane" bzw. "xsane". Mach ein "emerge -s sane", dann findest du was du suchst (Scanner muss man im übrigen nicht mounten).

Daniel

----------

## DerMojo

 *err0r wrote:*   

> hallo?
> 
> wie geht das genau?

 

Ungeduldig werden ist eine GANZ schlechte Angewohnheit!

Vergiss nicht, dass alle hier freiwillig helfen...

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> achja: gphoto2 << da ist die cam nicht dabei. hab die Fujifilm finepix a202. 

 

ich benutze digikam unter kde (basiert ja auch gphoto2),

da gibt es ein "USB mass storage"-modul, damit sollten so

einige kameras funktionieren.

 *Quote:*   

> nur eins stört mich gewaltig...wenn ich z.b meine digicam anschließe wird sie als scsi erkannt. aber dieser ist bei jedem anschalten der digicam anders, daher muss ich jedesmal denn langen weg gehen und es immer per hand mounten. kann man nicht einen festen mount punkt in die fstab eintragen und dann nur noch anmachen und los gehts?! 

 

das funktioniert hier so bei mir -> /etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda1      /mnt/digicam      auto      rw,users,noauto                     0 0
```

----------

## eeknay

bei mir funktionier das auch, jedoch kann ich das filesystem nicht mounten. 

also, der sollte von der sd-card lesen....wie mounte ich das dann?

gruß

eeknay

----------

## Sas

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/digicam

----------

## err0r

cool danke ich werds gleich mal testen  :Smile: 

dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Very Happy: 

----------

## err0r

hi also wenn ich:

"/dev/sda1      /mnt/digicam      auto      rw,users,noauto                     0 0"

mache dann gehts nicht! also im ordner mnt/digicam ist halt nix drin..

aber wenn ich:

"mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/digicam"

in der console eingeb dann passiert auch nix.

nähmlich das:

gentoo dean # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/digicam

gentoo dean #

hm?

wenn ich dann im ordner digicam gucke steht da auch nix.

was mach ich falsch?

----------

## DerMojo

Wenn keine Fehlermeldung kommt, ist das auch in Ordnung!

nach "mount ..." kommt normalerweise auch nix.

Kann es sein, dass auf der Cam einfach nix drauf ist?

----------

## err0r

doch schon. das is das komische

und wenn ich das ganze in der console als root mache kommt das:

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

obwohl die cam an is..

hmm..Last edited by err0r on Sun Mar 07, 2004 3:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sas

hmm, sicher dass die cam auch /dev/sda ist? und hat sie vielleicht mehr partitionen? oder gar ein anderes fs?

hast du mal google nach deiner cam und linux gefragt?

----------

## err0r

ja hab ich. aber nix brauchbares gefunden  :Sad: 

----------

## err0r

und wenn ich xsane mach dann startet es auch aber dann steht da "no devices avaible.." hmm.

----------

## DerMojo

Mal in die Dokumentation geschaut? sane-find-scanner etc.?

----------

## err0r

hä??

da steht ja help..aber toll..die bringt mir au net viel..da stehn 6 punkte worans liegen könnte..liegt aber nich daran..

----------

## DerMojo

Nicht auf "Help" klicken, Doku heißt: sane Dokumentation, z.B. auf der Homepage oder irgendwo unter /usr/share/docs/ oder mal im Forum suchen!

Findet sane-find-scanner deinen Scanner? Welcher Kernel?

----------

## boris64

hast du überhaupt ein passendes moduls für usbstorage geladen?

welcher kernel?

----------

## err0r

ja hab ich und hab denn kernel 2.6.3

----------

## eeknay

also ich bekomme folgendes: 

```
wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda

           or too many mounted files ystem

```

?

das alles wenn ich mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/cam mache.

----------

## Sas

hast ja auch die 1 hinter sda vergessen.

mount sda1 ...

----------

## eeknay

doh! funktioniert bestens, danke für den hinweis.

----------

